
A Breakthrough in High-Pressure Physics - ataur
http://www.harvardmagazine.com/2017/01/metallic-hydrogen
======
NoGravitas
Apparently, this was pre-published in October. Previous discussion here[0],
ArXiv link here[1]. The news today is the peer-reviewed version in _Science_
of the same paper, as I understand it.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12875868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12875868)
[1]: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.01634](https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.01634)

~~~
ataur
Actually, this is new! This particular breakthrough has a different molecular
structure than what was found back in October, and the way it's been
configured is different.

~~~
NoGravitas
Thanks. Some of the critiques I've been reading about in other news articles
are saying that this is just the polished version of the same results.
Interesting to hear that either the competing researchers or the news outlets
reporting this are wrong.

~~~
ataur
that's interesting! can you share any of those links? curious.

~~~
GregBuchholz
[http://www.nature.com/news/physicists-doubt-bold-report-
of-m...](http://www.nature.com/news/physicists-doubt-bold-report-of-metallic-
hydrogen-1.21379)

------
GregBuchholz
The title for this is horrible, the thing that really needs to be emphasized
is the metallic hydrogen. The other story on HN about this...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13495007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13495007)

...mentions they are going to release the pressure in a few weeks. Anyone know
if they have tried to measure the conductivity yet? I assume that would be one
of the first things they'd want to do.

------
ataur
For 80 years, scientists have been trying to figure out how to produce
metallic hydrogen. The search is finally over, and this breakthrough is going
to transform everything from space travel to how we turn lights on and off.

~~~
Neliquat
Any timeframe for production?

~~~
ataur
Scientists first need to see if it's stable at room temp, and that should take
a few months. After that, it'll be up to how quickly it can be reproduced.

